# Hello



## bravado (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I saw a picture of a mantis eating a humming bird the other day. Here it is:







And I decided mantises were the ###### so I've been reading about them for three straight days now. I decided I want to raise a few so I came here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh Goody! sorry for the birdie though! Welcome to the forum, hope u can enjoy it here. from OHIO!


----------



## ismart (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow! This is the first time i'm seeing a european mantis eating a humming bird. Great pic!  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome. Have not seen that particular pic.


----------



## revmdn (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello Bravado, and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2010)

One of the mailmen saw the nat geo show on mantis the other night, and he gave me what for when I walked in! I think he blamed me for them eating the hummingbirds


----------

